# احدى وسائل العلاج الطبيعي Infrared Rays اشعة تحت الحمراء



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

السلان عليكم .

احد اجهزة العلاج الطبيعي الأشعة تحت الحمراء Infrared Rays

ان اشعة تحت الحمراء هي امواج كهرومغناطيسية غير مرئية وحرارية اكتشفها 

العالم هيرزكل عام 1800 .

والمصدر الرئيسي لها اشعة الشمس وتتركزعند شروق الشروق وقبل غروب الشمش

حيث يمتصه الجسم وتخترقه الأشعة 7سم او اكثر حسب تركيزها .

وليس لها اي تأثير ضار مهما تعرض الأنسان لها وبالعكس فهي تنشط الدورة الدموية 

وتخفف الألام وتزيد من مناعة الجسم ضد الأمراض وايضأ تؤخر الشيخوخة والعجز 

وتزيد النشاط .

الأستخدامات :

تستخدم للأطفال الخدج والمصابين بالصفار والأمراض الجلدية كألأكزما والصدفية 

والحساسية الجلدية . والأصابات العضلية والمفصلية والام الجسم .

واخيرأ تم علاج البواسير بهذه الأشعة بجلستين او ثلاثة في حالة تعذرها في الجراحة 

العامة . بسبب ثأثيرها المباشر لأزالة الأعاقة والتخثرات منما يتيح سريان الدم بحرية 

تامة .

اجهزة الأشعة تحت الحمراء .

تصنع اجهزة الأشعة تحت الحمراء من مسخنات حرارية heater تسخن الى درجة 

الأحمرار مع عاكس لتوجيه الأشعة والحرارة في نقطة محددة .

وايضأ من مصابيح خاصة ذات واط عالي مع وجود فلتر لتركيز الأشعة ثم بثها الى 

الجسم مع حرارة المتولدة في المصباح وتكون سهلة التوجيه مع وجود مؤقت زمني 

يتحكم بالوقت المقرر وحسب الحاجة .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## كباتشينو (4 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا... 
استاذ شكري وجميع الاخوان نرجو منكم الاكثار من هذه المواضيع لانه وبصراحة ودي اتخصص في هالمجال وشكرا....


----------



## bebo13 (28 يوليو 2007)

معلومات طبية قيمة وجديدة علي حيث انني مهندسة اتصالات


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (28 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور اخي المشرف على هذا الموضوع القيم
تعقيب بسيط: اطفال الخداج يتم استخدام حاليا استخدام الاشعة فوق البنفسجية لعلاج الصفار-اليرقان- (Jaundice)

ولا يضر ذكر المعلومات التالية وهي منقولة عن الاشعة تحت الحمراء في المجال الطبي:
1-التصوير الحراري للكشف عن الأورام:
وهناك فحص بالأشعة تحت الحمراء وهذا يعتمد أساسا على أن نسيج الورم الخبيث عادة، تزيد درجة حرارته درجة، أو ربما أكثر عن بقية أنسجة الثدي التي حوله، فإذا ألصقنا لوحا خاصا من مادة حساسة للحرارة بالثدي أمكن أن تُظهر لنا مختلف الأنسجة بمختلف الألوان ومنها معالم الورم من بين سائر الأنسجة الطبيعية.. ولكن توجد بعض الأورام الحميدة ذات الحرارة العالية.. لذا فلا يعتبر ذلك الفحص حساسا للأورام السرطانية وتشخيصها بدقة، وإنما هو يساعد فقط في عمل مسح لنسيج الثدي وللتأكد من وجود درنات فيه.
2- تطوير كاميرا خاصة تكشف الوريد المناسب للحقن وتعمل بالأشعة تحت الحمراء :
نجح أخصائيو الهندسة الحيوية في جامعة تينيسي الأمريكية، في تطوير آلية تصوير دقيقة، تساعد في الكشف عن الوريد المناسب للحقن. وأوضح هؤلاء العلماء أن الجهاز الجديد يساعد في تفادي حقن المريض ووخزه لمرات عديدة دون فائدة، وتقليل محاولات الوخز الفاشلة للأوردة غير الصحيحة، لأغراض الفحص الطبي، وفحص الدم، وتقصير الوقت الذي يستغرقه وضع المحاليل الوريدية، خصوصا في الحالات الطارئة، التي تتطلب السرعة والدقة والحذر. وفسّر المهندسون الأمر بأن النموذج الأولي من هذا النظام، الذي أطلق عليه اسم "موضّح الأوردة"، يستخدم كاميرا الأشعة تحت الحمراء، لالتقاط صورة فيديو حقيقية لأوردة المريض، وجهاز حاسوب لتوضيح هذه الصورة، وشاشة عرض خاصة، لتحديد الموقع المناسب على الجلد، بحيث تبدو الأنسجة والدهون باهتة اللون، وتظهر الأوردة والدم بلون غامق. وأشار الخبراء إلى أن الصورة من هذه الكاميرا يتم إدخالها في برنامج تصوير حاسوبي يخططها.

3--يستخدم الأطباء الأشعة تحت الحمراء لمعالجة الأمراض الجلدية ولتخفيف الألم التي قد تصيب العضلات. يتم في هذه المعالجة تسليط الاشعة تحت الحمراء على جسم المريض حيث تخترق الجلد وتعمل على تدفأة الجلد بدرجة معينة لتنشيط الدورة الدموية.

.4-يستخدم التصوير الحراري بالأشعة تحت الحمراء في الكشف عن موضع الإصابات والجروح في جسم الإنسان.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي محمد الكسواني على الأضافة .

بما ان الأشعة تحت الحمراء تنشط الدورة الدموية وتزيد من مناعة الجسم ضد الأمراض فهي تستخدم للأطفال الخدج .

والأطفال المصابين الصفار واليرقان التي يصاب بها ألأطفال الحديثي الولادة يستخدم لهم اشعة فوق البنفسجية لأجل العلاج .

شكرا لمرورك .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (29 يوليو 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكرا لك اخي محمد الكسواني على الأضافة .
> 
> بما ان الأشعة تحت الحمراء تنشط الدورة الدموية وتزيد من مناعة الجسم ضد الأمراض فهي تستخدم للأطفال الخدج .
> 
> ...


 
بارك فيك اخي المشرف

في اقسام العناية المركزة او الفائقة (ICU) هناك مرضى لايمكنهم الكلام او الاكل او عمل اي حركة- عافانا الله واياكم- مما يؤدي الى خمول الاجهزة الداخلية للجسم وعدم استيعابها لسكر الجلوكوز لحرقه وانتاج الطاقة الحرارية اللازمة للجسم، فيتم تسليط اشعة Infrared بواسطة لمبة تصل قدرتها الى 150واط وذلك لرفع درجة حرارة الجسم والمحافظة على بقاء اتزان عمليات الايض و حماية تركيب الهرمونات والانزيمات في درجة الحرارة الطبيعية لتقوم بعملها بصورة جيدة..


----------



## معز فضل المولى (29 يوليو 2007)

كلام جميل ومفيد


----------



## محمد الواثق (31 يناير 2008)

thank you ingener moh.alkwsani !


----------

